# 1st cycle bfn - have some questions



## Suzy56Sue (Jun 29, 2010)

I have just found out that my 1st cycle hasn't worked , I was very upset yesterday
but I have some qustions today that I was wondering if anyone could help me with . During my 
2ww I had no stomach cramps of bleeding and therefore thinking that the 
embryos didn't attach and that's why ? Am I thinking the right thing ?
Also I stopped with the progesterone yesterday and I'm wondring how long it 
normally takes to have my period ? 
I'm sorry if these are stupid questions .... 
Thanks 
sue


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi suzy
I'm sorry that you didn't get a BFP.
the dissapointment is hard to deal with 
take time to grieve for the pregnancy that you wanted
talk to your partner about how u are feeling I'm sure they are hurting and upset too.
its no ones fault that this cycle didn't work.
some woman get cramping and spotting and get a BFP, some woman get no cramps
or no spotting and get a BFP. its different for every woman and every cycle is different. 
how many eggs did you get? and how many fertilised? did u have any frozen?
i got pregnant on a frozen transfer, i had spotting for the first 8 weeks, 
i was very worried because i had 3 miscarriages in the past..
i read a great book  its called The Secret by Rhonda Byrne
its all about positive thinking. it really helped me through some very hard times
when i felt so close to giving up...
i hope u get your long awaited BfP sending u lots of hugs


----------



## lostinlondon (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Sue,

Sorry to hear your news. I also had just had my first cycle and got a BFN last Friday, so I can appreciate how you're feeling. 
I had cramps during the 2 ww so I guess it just depends on the person. The last progesterone I took was on Thursday night and I got my period on Sunday - so pretty quickly. Not sure if this is the norm or not though as I've got nothing previous to go by. 

Best wishes,

Lil


----------



## Suzy56Sue (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Michelle, it makes me feel a bit better knowing that its different for everyone - your body is so filled with drugs you dont really know what your feeling during those 2 weeks.....
Unfortunately we had no embroys to freeze the 4 extra that had fertilised had 'stopped' developing, so it means going through the whole cycle again.
Ive got a meeting with my specialist next tuesday to talk about how the actual cycle went so hopefully it will answer some of the questions that I still have in terms of the quality of the embryos and put my mind to rest...
I just need to keep positive and see where it takes us...
Thanks again
Sue


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Suzy,
Sorry to hear that your 1st cycle did not work. I had a very short lived BFP after my first cycle. During the 2ww I had no cramping or spotting and still had BFP on the OTD. Our consultant said they can never be quite sure why or why not an embryo implants, they say it is nature  I started to bleed 3 days after OTD and had m/c so I will not be much help on your bleeding question. 
It is never easy to cope with a negative cycle... Be brave, try to relax ( I am still working on it, but it is what everyone around me suggests, so it should work!) and do not give up hope...
And when it comes to IF I do not think there is such a thing as stupid questions, it seems we all feel lost at some point  
I hope you have your BFP soon!


----------

